# Help - missing frog



## OmerFriedman (Mar 29, 2010)

Today I saw my female azureus a couple of hours ago. I left the tank locked and came back a few minutes ago and she is gone. I suspect that she might be in some hole/cave in the grapewood (I clogged them all up with sphagnum so it doesn't seem likely) because the cage is sealed and I literally can't find her anywhere. Anybody have any experience with frogs finding their way into the tiniest of spaces and not able to get out?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Relax, happens all the time. They can get into spaces you wouldn't believe. They will find every possible hidey-hole in there.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

If you're that worried about it, look around on the floor under/behind everything, and if you don't see it, it's probably in the tank. I had an auratus get out a few weeks ago and still have no idea how, so it might be worth a look.. but digging around in your tank too much is about the only thing that's going to force them into a place they can't escape from. A good misting and feeding will often bring them out into the open. I wouldn't worry a whole lot though.


----------



## Rski (Jan 25, 2010)

If she sleeps in the same spot every night, check on her again around lights out time.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

My Azureus used to do that. I have a piece of driftwood in the tank and they used to get in a tiny little crack in the drift wood. Now they are too big to get in the driftwood but they go under it now lol. Dont worry I'm sure she is fine, just give her time to come out.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Just relax and keep an eye on the tank. If your certain that she can't get out of the tank and you know she was in there when you shut the door then she is still in there. Even some of the larger frogs can hide really well.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

My azureus froglet gets between the great stuff and a piece of driftwood that is in the GS... I siliconed that sucker with no holes but found a way to get between the wood and the coco fibers... now I just check for him at night there and he is usually there =P


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Could she be hiding in the substrate? Maybe the humidity is low?


----------



## OmerFriedman (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the help. I guess i'll just wait it out


----------



## dablock (Aug 7, 2007)

Put in some fresh fruit flies. What azureus can resist eating? She'll come out to eat if she's in hiding.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

If you suspect she could have gotten out of the Viv put some shollow dishes of water around the room. I would be willing to bet she just found a really well hidden spot in the tank and she is just hunkered down. Like Earthfrog stated, check your humidity, if it is low mist and I am sure your frog will be out shortly after. 
Chris


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Give them a little while without food then do a heavy feeding and it should come out. One of my phyllobates vittatus fit into a 3mm crack in a rock in the cage I got nevus and sprayed the cage and he poped his head out it takes a little patience


----------

